# Making my tank look SW



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Its only the begging of my project. More shall come!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

......


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you posted enough pictures. what a shitty tank.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Got trigger happy and didnt want to sort pics out so i did it all.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice Eric. Keep the pix comin in bro. Get a damn coralife 50/50







It'll add more to the saltwater effect. Very nice setup :nod:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

very nice......worth posting man....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..i like the sand..makes it brighter..by the way what light system are you running?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks really nice, btw what kind of sand is that?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

raf: my lighting is all-glass lighting fixture and im using the bulb that came with it. Im planning on switching over to after market soon. But im afriad the lighting then wil be too bright.

tek: its called estes marine white sand.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce set up Snappy E. Good Luck with doing SW tanks, I know they'll be hard and more time consuming compared to regular FW.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice tank bro! I love your set-up.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I am not foing SW. Im just making it look like SW. Best of both worlds i suppose.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

very nice looking!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> NIce set up Snappy E. Good Luck with doing SW tanks, I know they'll be hard and more time consuming compared to regular FW.


 WTH was I thinking??







But your tank does look nice


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

Nice take man i like the way you set that thing up.























-Steve


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

That sand is TOOOOO clean, how do you do it?

Nice setup, I love tanks that DONT have more decorations than fish.

What size tank is it?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> raf: my lighting is all-glass lighting fixture and im using the bulb that came with it. Im planning on switching over to after market soon. But im afriad the lighting then wil be too bright.
> 
> tek: its called estes marine white sand.


 very nice...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Its only the begging of my project. More shall come!












love that setup and that frt rules


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats looks nice! well done mate. what turtle is in there?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> thats looks nice! well done mate. what turtle is in there?


 that ugly little pos reptilian-seal creature is commonly referred to as a fly river turtle


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOVE the tank man...i envy you!! i want those sting rays and that turtle


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

o snap what size is that tank


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

good ol 60


----------

